# DVR Security System



## lucysm (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi. I was wondering if anybody could help me out. We have a small business where we have a 16-Channel DVR Surveillance system from ADT. The model # is A-ADRP9E. It worked fine for a few years until a few months ago; we had problems and learned we needed to get a new adapter. ADT said the adapter was outdated and that we need to buy a new system. We searched and searched until we found the same exact adapter from Power-Win in Taiwan. We purchased it and had it shipped here to the states. When we plugged the system into the new adapter, we got the Hello message and then a message “The HDD needs be partitioned. Do you want to continue? We clicked on yes. Then we had to reboot the system. Once the system was rebooted, we got the same message about partitioning the HDD. We get that message repeatedly. If we click on no, the system is halted. ADT said the DVR was outdated and we need to buy a new system. The system was very expensive. How long do these last, only a few years? With the economy the way it is, there is no way we can afford a new one. Is there anyone that can advise us how to reprogram the system or can tell us where to turn for support? Thank you! Lucy


----------



## fzabkar (Feb 7, 2010)

It could be a bad HDD.

Try removing it and connecting it to PC. Don't allow the PC to write anything to your drive, and don't let it "initialise" it.

Then run the HDD manufacturer's diagnostic tests against the drive (eg SeaTools, Data LifeGuard).

If you have a spare HDD, try installing it inside your DVR.


----------



## Richard Champio (Jun 4, 2013)

•	You should have asked help from a professional or someone who is an expert in that field.
•	You should contact the manufacturer. You said it came from Taiwan right? So why not tell them your concern. 
•	I think it could be because of the HDD. A bad HDD could cause this.
•	Why not ask help from someone who has experience in that field before you do something. Check some sites or the manufacturer’s website.
•	Try fzabkr’s suggestion. If it doesn’t work, then you really should buy a new one.


----------



## lucysm (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for your response! We did bring it to a professional. He found that the HDD was bad, but he would not fix it since it belongs to ATT. We bought a new system. Not from ATT.


----------



## georgefell (Jun 9, 2013)

From your story, there’s no doubt that the HDD was the one with the problems. But couldn’t you have had the HDD replaced for free?


----------

